# There's ALWAYS Hope



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So many of these little angels are in desperate need of help. At times when it seems hopless, suddenly a miracle can happen. Every little bit helps. Please consider either donating your time for transporting, fostering or adopting.

I know, in the Los Angeles/Orange County area, we are desperate for foster homes.

Any of you interested, please fill out a form on NMR's website http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ 

I'm not sure if any of you have seen the before and after pics of my little miracle. So I will share that with you once again. Here's my little Foster Daisy...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a darling she is.... what a change from the first picture to the second. I wish I were a stay-at-home mom and then I could do rescue. I admire those of you who do this so much!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh, what a darling she is.... what a change from the first picture to the second. I wish I were a stay-at-home mom and then I could do rescue. I admire those of you who do this so much!!![/B]


There really are many ways to help. You can be on the "help in transportation" list for your area. The application asks how far you are willing to travel. You can put 30-miles, 60-miles, only on a Saturday, whatever fits your schedule.

It warms my heart even more, when so many are involved, either through time or donations, to save the life of one little fluff-butt


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I joined a rescue group here in Au just prior to xmas out of my concern for "Xmas puppies" fortunately it is rather unusual for purebred small dogs to end up in rescue over here. But, my name is there if they need transport or an emergency short term home. I hope I am never needed but, if there is a little malt in danger of being PTS I am here for it. This group does a linkup across Australia similiar to what LadyMontava was organising to get her puppy transported. I am amazed at how everyone pulls together to arrange a rescue and organise transport.
> The work these dedicated groups do just leaves me gob smacked. Keep up the good work Debbie ppl like you make a difference.
> 
> 
> ...


You're on the list. That list is VERY important. A year or two may go by. That means a little one did not need you yet. But when one does, the entire assembly line is already in place. And short-term shelter is always needed. Sometimes a few more days are needed in order to get the little one to his foster mom.

That is cool, isn't it? Everyone pulling together for a common cause. Gotta love it...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

I have never told you this, but you came into my life at a time when my Aunt Bert died. My Aunt Bert was a woman in her 90's....my mothers 1/2 sister who was so much like you that it is scary....the only difference I see is that you take in Maltese and she took in cats...but she also helped the humane society around here forever...even before it was known what the humane society was. 


When I think of people like you....those who give so freely of themselves...who love so deeply for those souls who otherwise would be forgotten it makes me realize what a gift life is. 

Since "meeting" you I have been moved to give and I am sure once my health allows I will do volunteer work with these very deserving souls. 

At the moment I am working on becoming a Therapy dog Mommy so that Teddy and I can help children...but I know that there is too much of a need to help those thrown away animals....

I thank you for being you....such an angel to so many.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Debbie,
> 
> I have never told you this, but you came into my life at a time when my Aunt Bert died. My Aunt Bert was a woman in her 90's....my mothers 1/2 sister who was so much like you that it is scary....the only difference I see is that you take in Maltese and she took in cats...but she also helped the humane society around here forever...even before it was known what the humane society was.
> 
> ...


Oh Suz ~ I have not looked at that "before" pic for so long. It breaks my heart. I just looked at our Daisy, and cried. She was in that condition for years. God bless her for hanging in there and waiting for us.

There is a "very" good prospect coming next Saturday, to meet her. I'm a little scared of letting her go, but this lady sounds like a winner. We emailed back and forth. I told her Daisy MUST have a home which will allow her to sleep in a "human" bed. Daisy so looks forward to jumping in bed with us. After being left outside, for years, I will not take that away from her. I promised her that









I'm with you. As long as we continue to help the children and animals in need, we all make a difference...and it doesn't get much better than that....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> As long as we continue to help the children and animals in need, we all make a difference...and it doesn't get much better than that....[/B]


Oh, a truer word has never been spoken







My DH and my daughter try to make a difference everyday with their volunteer work with Athletes with Intellectual/Physical disabilites. We may not be able to change the world but one by one we will make a difference.








[/B][/QUOTE]
I LOVE this...I do...God Bless you and your hubby. Give him a nose-lick from me









And yes, one at a time, we'll make a difference.......We gotta start somewhere!!!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139499
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do the "pet stay" thing too. Today I am getting Chloe's brother for 2 weeks. His name is Skeeter and his parents are going on vacation out of the country for 2 weeks. She called and asked if I might consider watching Skeeter for them. I said, "Of course, he is family." I completely understand how difficult it is to put a baby of mine in a kennel. Fortunately, I have never had to do it. My neighbor dog sits for me. 

Rescue is so rewarding. My little Winkie just got adopted last night. I had a hard time watching him leave.







They get bonded so fast and so do I. 

I know it is going to be extremely difficult to let Daisy go. I had never seen the before pic of her. Thanks for sharing. I would love to here the whole story sometime.

Kim


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a sweety, poor baby, what a difference


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot foster for long term but I was told that sometimes 1 or 2 days emergency housing can be a real help. I hope so. Scrappy has so much and I am so grateful that I just want to show my love for him this way







I am also looking at "Pet Stay" where you look after someone's pet in your home while they are on holiday in your area. That way they can stay at better accomodation and enjoy their dog and know that at night or if they are going somewhere the dog isn't allowed that it is in good care.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually do the "pet stay" thing too. Today I am getting Chloe's brother for 2 weeks. His name is Skeeter and his parents are going on vacation out of the country for 2 weeks. She called and asked if I might consider watching Skeeter for them. I said, "Of course, he is family." I completely understand how difficult it is to put a baby of mine in a kennel. Fortunately, I have never had to do it. My neighbor dog sits for me. 

Rescue is so rewarding. My little Winkie just got adopted last night. I had a hard time watching him leave.







They get bonded so fast and so do I. 

I know it is going to be extremely difficult to let Daisy go. I had never seen the before pic of her. Thanks for sharing. I would love to here the whole story sometime.

Kim
[/B][/QUOTE]
Winkie was adopted!! Bless his little one-eyed heart. I told Billy about Winkie. I started calling Billy "Blinkie". You must miss him terribly already. And yes, I will miss my Daisy girl. She has been such a good old girl. I have so enjoyed her being around. Joplin and Frankie will miss her so very much. When Daisy first arrived, she seemed to be at deaths door. I rushed her to the vet. They kept her under 24-hour care for two days. The vet said she wouldn't have made it another month, with the conditions she was living. Bless her heart. She was in misery for years. Daisy dreams alot. She "talks" in her sleep. I pray her dreams are pleasant, and the memories of misery are erased from her sweet little head. Now I'm crying again


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

I understand how parting with Daisy will be such a hard time...she has been such a good little girl since you opened your door to her. The picture I saw of her that I never have gotten out of my mind is when the collar was off and you could actually see what kind of monsters she lived with. And then I remember the light in her eyes when you showed her in her first dress (I think choli and I made it for her), her little face was beeming that she was so pretty. I too will be sad that we can no longer see her progress and how happy she is. I hope the person who gets her either becomes a member here or keeps you informed about her. 

Now I am crying but for many reasons, only one of them because I will be sad that we will no longer hear about her. I am happy she is going to a forever home...I am also crying that this beautiful little girl was given a chance to shine...to become a special little angel who is allowed to look pretty and knows that she is loved. Oh and she is loved...by I am sure many on this site. I am crying knowing that maybe like Nadia (IamMomtoMissy) Daisy will jump on her new bed and take her place within that bed and her new owners heart. 

I do pray that your little Daisy finds someone who loves her as much as you, someone who knows that she loves to look pretty and someone who knows that the love she deserves will come back to them 10 fold. 

Bless you little Daisy and bless you too Debbie


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139701
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do the "pet stay" thing too. Today I am getting Chloe's brother for 2 weeks. His name is Skeeter and his parents are going on vacation out of the country for 2 weeks. She called and asked if I might consider watching Skeeter for them. I said, "Of course, he is family." I completely understand how difficult it is to put a baby of mine in a kennel. Fortunately, I have never had to do it. My neighbor dog sits for me. 

Rescue is so rewarding. My little Winkie just got adopted last night. I had a hard time watching him leave.







They get bonded so fast and so do I. 

I know it is going to be extremely difficult to let Daisy go. I had never seen the before pic of her. Thanks for sharing. I would love to here the whole story sometime.

Kim
[/B][/QUOTE]
Winkie was adopted!! Bless his little one-eyed heart. I told Billy about Winkie. I started calling Billy "Blinkie". You must miss him terribly already. And yes, I will miss my Daisy girl. She has been such a good old girl. I have so enjoyed her being around. Joplin and Frankie will miss her so very much. When Daisy first arrived, she seemed to be at deaths door. I rushed her to the vet. They kept her under 24-hour care for two days. The vet said she wouldn't have made it another month, with the conditions she was living. Bless her heart. She was in misery for years. Daisy dreams alot. She "talks" in her sleep. I pray her dreams are pleasant, and the memories of misery are erased from her sweet little head. Now I'm crying again








[/B][/QUOTE]

What is the longest length of time you have kept a foster and then adopted it out? How long have you had Daisy? I have had Kirby since September and I know it will be extremely hard if I ever decide to let him go. It is not so much the love he gives me as it is I know how much he depends on me (and Chloe). 

Winkie got a wonderful home. She knew a lot about Japanese Chins and that made me feel better as far as breed related issues are concerned. His face was so sad as they drove away. Of course, I cried as I do every time I let one go.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm SO glad that Winkie got a wonderful home, i hoped he would. right now isnt the best time for us, but i was really trying to "make" it be the right time. we're hoping that as soon as we get into a house, we'll be able to foster and adopt until we're bursting at the seams LOL!

until then, it's donations and transport









ann marie and the buttercup (who secretly thinks winkie is the most handsomest boy ever!)


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Kab,
> I didn't think Winkie would have to wait long for a forever home he looked a real sweetie. I just love that pic in your signature of him playing in the leaves with Chloe and Sugar.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Kirby is still up for adoption. Keith, hubby, walked by a few days ago and saw a glipse of my siggy as I was posting. He said, 'oh, that scares me. You even have Kirby in there with your dogs." He suspects that Kirby will end up being mine forever. I will adopt him, maybe, but only to the perfect home that will understand his needs. He does fine here.

On the other hand.....I got the maltese yesterday that I am pet sitting for.







He is not doing very well. The moment he realized that his mommy had left him, he has been a basket case. He hasnot eaten yet, barks all the time, won't play with my dogs. It is going to be a long 2 weeks at this rate. I even considered giving him something for his nerves.







or mine!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kim ~ I've had Miss Daisy since July. It was a couple of months before she was ready for adoption. Not many people are interested in senior dogs though. Daisy is such a delite. I sure hope this works out for her next Saturday. If it does, I sure hope the gal will join the forum, so we can all keep up with our Daisy Girl.

So yes, Daisy is the longest foster I've had. When I fostered for a local small-breed shellter, it was never longer than a month. Usually just a week or two. I fostered Billy and kept him. I also fostered Henry and kept him for Billy. As I've said, Henry is the only one who will play with Billy.

How's it going with your "mamma-missing" house guest? I hope he's calmed down a bit for both your sakes.


Bren ~
That is a nice pic of Daisy, huh? You're right, we'll have to set that one aside. If Daisy's new mommy joins the forum, you'll need it for her siggy. This brings a question to mind. Will I have to remove her from mine?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I will always think of Daisy as one of yours. So no, I don't think you should remove her....she is a successful rescue and you should use her as an example of what love can do.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Kim ~ I've had Miss Daisy since July. It was a couple of months before she was ready for adoption. Not many people are interested in senior dogs though. Daisy is such a delite. I sure hope this works out for her next Saturday. If it does, I sure hope the gal will join the forum, so we can all keep up with our Daisy Girl.
> 
> So yes, Daisy is the longest foster I've had. When I fostered for a local small-breed shellter, it was never longer than a month. Usually just a week or two. I fostered Billy and kept him. I also fostered Henry and kept him for Billy. As I've said, Henry is the only one who will play with Billy.
> 
> ...


My house guest is still have momma withdrawals. I am used to having rescue dogs and are grateful for any attention, not ones that want to bolt ever time the door is open. He still thinks his momma is on the other side of the door. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I will always think of Daisy as one of yours. So no, I don't think you should remove her....she is a successful rescue and you should use her as an example of what love can do.[/B]


Oh, good. I'll have Bren put the better pic in MY siggy then - LOL

She's been with us for so long now, almost seven months. She does seem like one of my own. My sister, once again, told me to put a dress on Billy and adopt him off as Daisy. Do you think the new mom would notice instead of a 13-year-old girl, she's getting a blind boy in a dress - LOL


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I think the "lipstick" might give your "little girl" away.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curse the bolting out the door. I hate that. It's such a worry and scares me to death. Mine, of course are taught from the get go, no bolting. But, like you, when I doggie-sit for a neighbor, or have a new foster, you never know what to expect. I gated my entry hall. This allows me to come and go with the dogs safely on the other side of the gate. If your front door leads directly into the main of the house though, there's not much you could do with a gate. So I would just either set her in a pen, or in a bedroom while the door is being used. It is a hassle, but when these little ones are determined to bolt, many succeed.

You do have a looooong two weeks ahead of you. Good luck


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think the "lipstick" might give your "little girl" away.[/B]


This one took me a minute. I thought, what in world is Suz talking about? I don't put lipstick on Billy, that would be weird - LOL - I could always put duct-tape over it. You know, cover it up...

Have you noticed how so few are interested in this thread ~ ROFLMAO


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140213
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have noticed, but I am not as surprised as you are about this....you still don't know yet what a special breed you are for all the rescue work you do. I was watching Animal Planet today (trying to get Teddy to not go crazy if an animal comes on the TV) and the North Shore Animal Rescue show was on. A lady was adopting and she saw a furbaby she may have liked until the woman told her that it had Diabetes....so very sad because as IamMomtoMissy and LadyMom and others know this kind of fluffbutt really does appriciate the care they are given. 

I have rescued a couple from a place called APAW and I swear I was thanked every single day....what is really heartwarming to me when you do this....is you know that your new best friend is so happy to be a part of the family. But this kind of rescue is different because when you do go and rescue you know that it is a permenant thing.

It truly takes special people to be able to bring a hurting soul into the family and then trust the new forever home to take the kind of care with that new fluffbut that you have for the time you had them. Foster parents for skin kids also must deal with this and it is the hardest part. When I spend time volunteering at a place with Foster Children I become attached very quickly...and I must continue to remember that the love I give these little ones may last them a lifetime. So, I must squeeze more love in.

It is the most rewarding work however to know that your loving hand has helped someone who truly needs it the most.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140185
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a walkout basement so I have put the gate up at the bottom of the stairs. The only thing I hate is that it limits my dogs too. They think they are being punished if they don't get to follow me everywhere. He has settled down tonight and is on the couch. I think he is just exhausted from pacing all day long. I took him for a walk also and he enjoyed that. It is funny, because Kirby seems like the normal, stable one now.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Have you noticed how so few are interested in this thread ~ ROFLMAO[/B]


Oh, it's not from lack of interest. I am just so in awe of everyone who does rescue work. I hope that maybe some day when I am having the "empty nest syndrome" I will be able to do somethng like this. 

Thank you all who take these little souls into your lives and give so unconditionally.

Betty


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betty ~ You are such a love-bug. When the time is right for you and your family, you will love it


----------

